# Dde info...



## De Bevec (26 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai deux questions, l'une porte sur le sérieux de ce site :
http://www.miniinthebox.com/fr/inox...-metal-poignet-pour-iwatch-42mm-38mm_p4376857

Et l'autre sur la finition de leur bracelet à maillons très ressemblant à l'original surtout dans la mise en dimension.

Merci,
--

PS : si vous avez mieux, je suis preneur


----------



## De Bevec (27 Juillet 2016)

De Bevec a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai deux questions, l'une porte sur le sérieux de ce site :
> http://www.miniinthebox.com/fr/inox...-metal-poignet-pour-iwatch-42mm-38mm_p4376857
> ...



Cc,

Mais si vous avez acheté un bracelet à maillons ça m'intéresse. ^^


----------



## Vanton (2 Août 2016)

Le lien n'existe plus visiblement


----------



## De Bevec (2 Août 2016)

Je pense acheter le bracelet Moko que l'on trouve sur Amazone.


----------



## Boobiboa (17 Septembre 2016)

Miniinthebox = très mauvaise expérience pour moi !
J'ai dû payer des taxes en plus (25€ sur une commande de 50€ pour 2 bracelets)
Je te conseillerai de rester sur Amazon 
Où de simplement commander des adaptateurs et de prendre des bracelets pour des vrais montre. 
J'ai l'impression que la qualité est plus au rendez-vous !


----------

